# Regular Suns fans, please come in and give...



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Advises. Hi, the regulars here. I as a mod here want to gather your guys thoughts here, I mean I wan to do the best mod job that I can here.

Like for an example, BigAmare asked someone to shut up and said a poster is annoying, it was happened to be myself so I am okay with that since I have said I do allow a bit of freedom on this forum as long as other Suns fans feel like they can tolerate when someone tells you to shut up or talk a little smack regarding basketball opinions. Of course such comments like "You are gay, you are fuxking ..." wont be allowed here, but like do all the Suns fans here want a bit of freedom? Or you want me to be as strict as you can get?

Give me some thoughts here guys...


----------



## KillaCross11 (May 25, 2003)

*im new but...*

I am new to basketballboards and im a huge Suns fan and i like the fact that you are giving us freedom... thanx


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Disrespectors should be ejected

Simple


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

How can a Suns forum be run by someone who simply admires Penny Hardaway and bashes the other Suns especially Steph all the time?

That's like the Spurs board being run by someone who loves David Robinson and thinks he is being held back by Duncan and bashes Duncan all the time.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

And so I have to be some kind of homer to be a mod in here?

I speak my opinion and I didnt insult no body.

You say I bash my team, so how about give me some examples where I said about the players wrong?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30740&forumid=13

Not only are you bashing your own team but most of that sounds like you haven't seen more than 1 or 2 games the entire season.

Your only point is to watch Penny Hardaway like you said in the post and you blamed a first round exit against the top seeded team and likely champion on our best players except Penny Hardaway because in that case Frank Johnson is the evil devil that doesn't agree with you that Penny Hardaway could lead the Suns to a perfect 82-0 record and an upset against the Spurs.

You are the same guy who is thinking that Penny Hardaway is the Suns MVP because they were below .500 when Penny was injured.
Maybe in your wildest dreams, if you took Eric Snow off of the 76ers they would also be a lot worse, doesn't mean he is their MVP,


----------

